# Bellarina!!!



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

So look what my Mommy made me!!! I look like a "Bella-rina"!


----------



## Lily's_Mom (Jan 28, 2010)

oh my goodness she's adorable in that! she wears it well


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I love that Bella-rina !! xoxo


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Bella-rina, makes hearts swirl as she twirls.. Just beautiful!~


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh my Gosh how cute is she.....


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Adorable!!!!! I love her I love her :love2:


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

She is lovely she has lovely marking very storng and clear


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

chideb said:


> Bella-rina, makes hearts swirl as she twirls.. Just beautiful!~


I LOVE that saying!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Dance Tiny Dancer Dance!!!!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

shes a beauty!! 
Deffo one little chi ill be watching  
you must post more pics x


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

OMG, your Bella is amazing!!! I adore the black and tans and always wanted one. She is so darn cute I had to look at these pictures again. What an angel.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

*Princess* said:


> shes a beauty!!
> Deffo one little chi ill be watching
> you must post more pics x


Thanks so much! I'll post some more..I'm working in another Tutu for my Aunt's Chi, so I'll have her model that one Haha


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

rcj1095 said:


> OMG, your Bella is amazing!!! I adore the black and tans and always wanted one. She is so darn cute I had to look at these pictures again. What an angel.


THANKS! I'm glad you like them! Also, I saw that you were from OH-IO I am in the Dayton area, what about you?


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bella Luna said:


> THANKS! I'm glad you like them! Also, I saw that you were from OH-IO I am in the Dayton area, what about you?


I am in Akron. Probably about 4 hours or so from you. Hmmmmm, close enough for a Bella napping!!! LOL. She is really such a sweet little girl. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh she is too cute for her own good! lol x


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

rcj1095 said:


> I am in Akron. Probably about 4 hours or so from you. Hmmmmm, close enough for a Bella napping!!! LOL. She is really such a sweet little girl. Can't wait to see more pictures.


Oh, too bad we weren't closer We could have "playtime"! Haha.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bella Luna said:


> Oh, too bad we weren't closer We could have "playtime"! Haha.


I wish we were too!!!


----------



## Stark (Jan 13, 2010)

Hahah too cute!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh my gosh, wouild you just look at her! She is the cutest little thing x


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

oh my 
i'm in love with your little girl.
she is the most adorable creature.


----------



## Yatak (May 11, 2009)

She is sooooooo adorable! Ohhhh!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh Bella so cute!


----------



## FastRidesOnly (Aug 25, 2008)

cute........


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

chiboymom said:


> dance tiny dancer dance!!!!!


i love your siggy


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

So perfect lol!


----------

